# Listing of Apple TV Channels



## RealTonyYoung (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey all,

Does anyone know of a complete, and regularly updated, list of Apple TV 4th Generation channels? I know I can search the app store on the Apple TV, but, I would rather have a website or something

Thanks!

ty


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't know but maybe this would help:
The New Apple TV in Canada Will Have These Default Apps 
 | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



It seems a bit odd that Apple or one would think even AppleTV Canada, doesn't even seem to provide a list on the web that's complete and easy to find what one wants…


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree, it is very weird that you can't search for AppleTV apps...until you have an AppleTV. Anyone can easily check out iOS apps before investing in a device. Surely they'll this possible for tvOS.

Also, the linked article doesn't mention Plex[1], which is a big deal for quite a few people. There is also a frontend for MythTV [2] that has me very interested. Being able to play all my recorded TV from Myth via the AppleTV is huge to me. 

[1] https://blog.plex.tv/2015/11/02/plex-on-the-new-apple-tv/
[2] https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q1bz3e25cil4mw6/AACJHGQ3BN8SOW9LSH3nAPhKa?dl=0

Craig


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone been able to view content via the CBC app? It has not been able to load content for me. I get a retry message frequently. I'm mostly interested in their political show Power and Politics which has always required a cable subscription for CBCNN up until now.


----------



## basilseal (Dec 1, 2011)

The CBC app works fine for me,


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

basilseal said:


> The CBC app works fine for me,



Thanks for that. Now I'll troubleshoot. I'll try different DNS settings first. Then go after Rogers. There's no excuse with the speed I have 320/20.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

Update. Thanks for that comment. Sure enough I changed my DNS and voila. Power and Politics works perfectly. Now I have to get my DNS provider to fix their problem.


----------

